# Do you put much stock on horoscopes/personality types?



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Curious really, we have horoscopes, that 16-personality type tests and what not and I've noticed folks quoting it from time to time. For me though I never really took it seriously. However I did find myself curious recently after realising that I can be abit of an idealist. So I googled idealism/romanticism trying to find some answers so I could examine myself more.

I found this site Free Personality Test by iPersonic | Online Personality Quiz and did a very short, easy, 4 question test. My result was apparently, that of an "engaged idealist":

My Personality Type: The Engaged Idealist

But then I went to read all the other personality types and saw myself in each one of them... so :scratchhead: I noticed the same dilemma with horoscopes so in the end can't seem to understand why people put stock on these things.

But I wonder if there's something that I'm missing, something that others know that I may not know - that allows them to believe in these things. Thoughts?


----------



## jdawg2015 (Feb 12, 2015)

You mean not interpreting the sun, moon, and stars and thinking they determine your personality and your daily living outcomes?

Um, no.


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

Back a number of years ago astrology was all the rage. When I met someone, often the first thing they wanted to know was my sign (I'm a taurus). As soon as I told them as like as not they'd tell me that they saw many tauroid traits in me.

I tired of this since I do NOT believe that the stars determine anything. So I began to lie to new acquaintances and give them any old random sign. Never once did anyone ever claim that I did not fit the sign.

Experiment successfully concluded.


----------



## happy2gether (Dec 6, 2015)

no I don't believe in any of them, but it is fun to read ours daily. sometimes it is right on the mark, others it is so far off we just laugh like crazy. We are both Aries, and been together 22 years which according to the charts should never work!


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Good quick and dirty on astrology.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Dp2Zqk8vHw


----------



## foolscotton3 (Nov 13, 2014)

I like to analyze temperaments, DiSC and Myers-Briggs types for people I am interested in. Knowing that somebody is either intro/extroverted can be extremely helpful.

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

This thread is asking a question about 2 completely different concepts yet combining them into one question.

Astrology is junk pseudoscience with no basis in fact whatsoever, it's complete and utter nonsense and has been proven as such time and time again.

Personality types can make or break a relationship, so yes, they're rather important.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Personalities can make or break a relationship yes but r people so simple they can be categorized into only 16 categories? 

Horoscopes and personality types I see myself in all types so im either schizophrenic or maybe the concepts should be questioned no?


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

RandomDude said:


> Personalities can make or break a relationship yes but r people so simple they can be categorized into only 16 categories?
> 
> Horoscopes and personality types I see myself in all types so im either schizophrenic or maybe the concepts should be questioned no?


Most of us see ourselves in most horoscopes, they're designed to be interpreted that way. Have a friend load up a horoscope site, and pic, a number from 1 to 12 and have them read whatever number you pick, or just read all of them without knowing which is which and I bet you'll see yourself in there more times than not. 

As far as seeing yourself in personality types, well again, people are not so dissimilar that you won't see yourself to some extent in many personality profiles.


----------



## foolscotton3 (Nov 13, 2014)

The 16 types are actually made up of 4 individual spectrums. It's not binary, however everybody is somewhere on each of the 4 spectrums. By figuring out what is and is not an individual's primary response to a series of questions can determine what end of each of the 4 spectrums that person is most likely to be associated with.

From there you have 16 types, and a common profile for each type that helps to sum up the person's personality.

The 16 types is very utilitarian and doesn't account for character, for instance it isn't going to account for humor, arrogance, honesty and the likes. However it will account for open-minded, charismatic, curiosity.

The 16 types was developed for integrating women into the work force during the world war era's. When men weren't available for most industrial careers. This system of profiles helped to fit women into careers where they might be most efficient and comfortable.

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Horoscopes and astrology? Nope, don't believe it for a minute but still think it's entertaining.

Personality types? Heck yeah I believe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Relationship Teacher (Jan 3, 2016)

RandomDude said:


> Curious really, we have horoscopes, that 16-personality type tests and what not and I've noticed folks quoting it from time to time. For me though I never really took it seriously. However I did find myself curious recently after realising that I can be abit of an idealist. So I googled idealism/romanticism trying to find some answers so I could examine myself more.
> 
> I found this site Free Personality Test by iPersonic | Online Personality Quiz and did a very short, easy, 4 question test. My result was apparently, that of an "engaged idealist":
> 
> ...


Horoscopes are scientifically proven to be spurious. 

That said, personality types are well established and endorsed by the professional community. What you get differing opinions about is "what is a personality".

I disagreed with my Psych professor, even though he was extremely informed on the subject. It comes down to classifying what a personality is. In my research, I have found that there are a lot of traits that are fixed, but many that are not. A lot of personality indicators literally describe traits that are proven to change.

I prefer the MBTI over OCEAN. My professional stance of personalities is looked at in a more in-depth manner. I will tell you that there are Archetypes, Masks and Characters. We have a lot of fixed traits. There are also a lot of traits that are hard-wired during our first 8 years of life, due to upbringings. Otherwise, we have some chosen ways to behave and chosen ways to view others. The sum of this is what I call one's total presentation, which is how they interact with others, in total.

Again, the MBTI is nice, but I would caution every individual to not be too firm in how they see themselves. We are, after all, rather malleable.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Horoscopes are not accurate at all. I rely on fortune cookies instead.


----------



## WasDecimated (Mar 23, 2011)

"Do you put much stock on horoscopes/personality types?"

No. It is a waste of mental energy.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Horoscopes, no - they are useless for prediction, but with enough tries, some are going to be a match due to coincidence (supposedly, Cancer is my best match, and two of my favorites were Cancer) - but many others were not). 

Myers-Briggs personality types, yes. I found the personality types extremely useful in finding and screening potential matches. ALL of my best matches were xNFx. All of the worst were xSFx or xSTx types. (My sample size included more than 40 women.)


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Mclane said:


> This thread is asking a question about 2 completely different concepts yet combining them into one question.
> 
> *Astrology is junk pseudoscience with no basis in fact whatsoever, it's complete and utter nonsense and has been proven as such time and time again.
> 
> Personality types can make or break a relationship, so yes, they're rather important*.


Yes... this is how I feel exactly.. Horoscopes.. how silly.. no stock in those at all...I might even roll my eyes (in my head anyway) anyone who takes that seriously....

But I have always loved learning about personality types...I think the 1st book I read was shortly after having our 1st son...I remember thinking "WOW"... now I can see why I've always struggled with certain aspects of my personality (those pesky weaknesses -where it may be a strength for another)... but also where I shined.. what my natural strengths were...

Myself & husband are stark opposites in some ways.. but yet this has played into our favor, where he is strong.. I struggle... where I am strong.. he may struggle.... but if we work as a team... we are so much better for it.. also I can see where his strengths can put up with my weaknesses..and vice versa... instead of us saying.. "You are so different over me.. what is wrong with [email protected]#?... instead we can see where it benefits us as a couple by working together.. 

Also when I meet people, with a little conversation, I can often tell, or gauge what sort of personality type they are, if paying enough attention to the cues...this can help in relating to others but also to see our differences ....so we won't intentionally irritate someone , being respectful to where they are coming from.. for getting along's sake...

There are different sorts of tests too...a few things taken from the thread I did on this...
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...ments-our-spouses-better-understand-them.html



> * "Sanguine" - "Choleric" - "Melancholy" - "Phlegmatic" Tests *
> 
> Personality Score Sheet  (this one needs printed - a page for the Strength's & a page for the Weaknesses of each -then adding the scoring at the end)
> 
> ...


But yeah.. these explain essentially how we are Wired in some fundamental ways... which can cause much friction in a relationship.. at least recognizing these differences and learning to work with them.. 

Here is an example .... I am a strong "J" for Judging in my 4 letter personality type (all the other letters I am teetering somewhere near the middle )... but it's true..I can get very annoyed with someone who flies by the seat of their pants with no "plan" or preparation... 

but True... many of these are the more adventurous "risky" types.. and that has it's allure to many people.. we need them too.. but I just shake my head and want to take theirs off when they ship wreck themselves by not planning or thinking ahead.. If I was married to someone like this.. and he was "irresponsible", or always late, unprepared....I'd seriously loose my cool & verbally slice him up & down... but that shows I can be somewhat of a Hot head - that Choleric tendency. ...I married a man who is also "judging" - but he's the more passive easy going diplomatic Phlegmatic ...these types can have a calming effect on the more Type A personalities...

Now take that same person...if he worked on his weaknesses here.. if he was one who worked better under pressure.. and met his deadlines, and was prepared.. then we could make it work.. the thing with personality types is to show us where we can fine tune our weaknesses ... being aware of them.. not use them so much as an excuse though... 

Turning this around...also means a "Judging" type can learn to be more adventurous- life is more than a plan.. we need to embrace every day.. and go for the gusto!

Here is a break down of all the letters....



> So what do all those cryptic MBTI code letters mean?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Yes... this is how I feel exactly.. Horoscopes.. how silly.. no stock in those at all...I might even roll my eyes (in my head anyway) anyone who takes that seriously....


Where else would you roll them?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Mclane said:


> Where else would you roll them?


I just meant I wouldn't roll my eyes outright -in front of anyone.... but yeah I would be thinking - how ridiculous to put any stock into that.. 

Honestly I haven't really met anyone who actually believes or goes on about horoscopes though.


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I just meant I wouldn't roll my eyes outright -in front of anyone.... but yeah I would be thinking - how ridiculous to put any stock into that..


Why wouldn't you let the person know you don't believe in horoscopes and how ridiculous you think they are?

Nothing wrong with voicing your opinion, especially if it's right.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Mclane said:


> Why wouldn't you let the person know you don't believe in horoscopes and how ridiculous you think they are?
> 
> Nothing wrong with voicing your opinion, especially if it's right.


For me, it's just being polite. I don't tell people how ridiculous I think they are for believing in God, for example - that's of the same level as horoscopes, IMO. (And I'm right! LOL) I'll tell them my lack of belief if it becomes a topic of conversation, and expect them to show the same tolerance and respect for me as I do for them - only if they do not will I respond in kind.


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

Married but Happy said:


> For me, it's just being polite. I don't tell people how ridiculous I think they are for believing in God, for example - that's of the same level as horoscopes, IMO. (And I'm right! LOL) I'll tell them my lack of belief if it becomes a topic of conversation, and expect them to show the same tolerance and respect for me as I do for them - only if they do not will I respond in kind.


I look for the opportunity to hotly debate with those foolish enough to believe in horoscopes or some bearded dude in the clouds.

If anything I'd emphasize the eye roll hoping they'd notice and comment and then I'd ask them to explain why they believe in all of that nonsense but not Santa Claus or the tooth fairy.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Mclane said:


> I look for the opportunity to hotly debate with those foolish enough to believe in horoscopes or some bearded dude in the clouds.
> 
> If anything I'd emphasize the eye roll hoping they'd notice and comment and then I'd ask them to explain why they believe in all of that nonsense but not Santa Claus or the tooth fairy.


Occasionally, that's fun if they start it, but I usually have better things to do with my time. Besides, where I live, it's not always safe.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

No I don't and it's really concerning that businesses now seem to be all in tune with this personality type bull****. Who the heck cares about personality types and why should it matter so much as to be brought into the work place. Your personality type isn't going to affect the type of job you do so why should it matter. Next thing you know businesses will get all roped into horoscopes and palm reading and other bull**** like this.


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

Married but Happy said:


> Occasionally, that's fun if they start it, but I usually have better things to do with my time. Besides, where I live, it's not always safe.


It's more than fun, it's necessary to point out the numerous inconsistencies, fallacies and blatant lack of logic and common sense in their reasoning, so they can reconsider and come to the only correct realization which is that there is no God and things like horoscopes and faith healing and lepracauns are nothing more than figments of our imaginations.

I've been doing this for the better part of 6 decades and you want to know how many people I've convinced?

Let me think.

Got it. 

Zero


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Horoscopes? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Dp2Zqk8vHw


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Mclane said:


> It's more than fun, it's necessary to point out the numerous inconsistencies, fallacies and blatant lack of logic and common sense in their reasoning, so they can reconsider and come to the only correct realization which is that there is no God and things like horoscopes and faith healing and lepracauns are nothing more than figments of our imaginations.
> 
> I've been doing this for the better part of 6 decades and you want to know how many people I've convinced?
> 
> ...


LOL Yes, typically an exercise in futility, so unless it's just for fun, it's just wasted time.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Mclane said:


> Why wouldn't you let the person know you don't believe in horoscopes and how ridiculous you think they are?
> 
> Nothing wrong with voicing your opinion, especially if it's right.


Oh No... I would slip some opinion in there.. more like asking WHY they trust such things.. to get a conversation opened up.. I am good for that & much enjoy it..

I just wouldn't outright Roll my eyes in front of someone.. I do find that very rude behavior....so I wouldn't do it....

I hope I am making more sense now..


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

:scratchhead:

I dunno, when I see that 16-personality type chart, and try to measure myself or anyone else to it, I don't see a dot on a spectrum... 

For each individual including myself, I see parallel bars in a 3 dimensional graph with continually evolving traits. More like this (based on the colors of the above chart):









Looks weird I know - but I don't know how else to describe it - like, just people seem more complex to me.

So hence I never took just 12 or 16 categories seriously, when to me, it's near infinite possibilities, am I missing something?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

RandomDude said:


> :scratchhead:
> 
> I dunno, when I see that 16-personality type chart, and try to measure myself or anyone else to it, I don't see a dot on a spectrum...
> 
> ...


Maybe only those who seem high on the bar -when we learn our type can see how those personalty types do fit us.. when it comes to the ISFJ.. it fits my husband like a glove.. the 1st time I read a write up on it online... I was laughing so hard.... but amazed how well everything it said pegged him.. it was like the dang thing was written with him in mind. 

Me I could be an XXXJ... depending on the Test (which means I am teetering in the middle of those 1st 3 somewhere).... so I'm a little harder to pin down.. But the J .. always a J...


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Aye, I guess it's just one piece of a bigger puzzle. Some folks, guess it makes sense, others all over the place!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

RandomDude said:


> Aye, I guess it's just one piece of a bigger puzzle. Some folks, guess it makes sense, others all over the place!


For instance...I just clicked on that link you had in your opening post wanting to take the test.. it said "Click on the blue button that more describes you".. reading through those.. some I felt strongly was me and some NOT ME AT ALL.. and that was the case for both of them.

When it asked this " A club holiday or traveling with a group of good friends is just the right thing for me." OR "My idea of a dream holiday is more a solo trip; perhaps to a lonely island or a trekking trip in the mountains. "

I wouldn't pick either one of those.. I sure as heck wouldn't want to travel ALONE .. how boring is that [email protected]# but traveling with a bunch of friends doesn't appeal to me either.. I'd want to bring my husband for a romantic trip or my family for a little more Chaotic fun...but those options weren't available ....

I was strongly "I never leave others in any doubt about what I think and what my point of view is"... over "Very few know what I really think." yet many on the list with the more introverted personality DID apply to me.. but then I strongly feel I like to discuss things with others - back to the "extroverted" click...

So I am having a hard time even getting past the 1st page there.. curious Random Dude.. which were you.. since you got through the test and found yourself an "Engaged Idealist" ?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

It was only 4 questions for me, and I find myself in every personality type. It could be because of my upbringing and lifestyle.

Growing up I experienced rather extremes of different situations and had to adapt to each. My lifestyle at present also requires me to wear many faces.

The whole intro/extro stuff I am both, on one hand I enjoy solitude, can find contentment and peace in it, and just want to be left alone. On the other im also very out there, can relate and charm and lead different sorts of people. Alot depends on my mood and or situation or interest.

Travelling alone or with others the same story, even travelling itself dependa on my mood and interest
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

People will believe this stuff when it tells them something they want to believe. Tell a person 'you are such a giving person' or 'you are so intelligent', and you have them eating out of your hands.

That's why you'll never see stuff that says, 'you are a selfish turd who uses people', lol, probably true in many cases but that would just drive the reader away.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

breeze said:


> People will believe this stuff when it tells them something they want to believe. Tell a person 'you are such a giving person' or 'you are so intelligent', and you have them eating out of your hands.
> 
> That's why you'll never see stuff that says, 'you are a selfish turd who uses people', lol, probably true in many cases but that would just drive the reader away.


This made me think of this test... (I put this on my temperament thread).. this is doing it backwards.. most Personalty profiles will speak about your strengths primarily.. but they also speak of weaknesses too.. (or they certainly should!)... 

This one focus's on our pathetic Weaknesses & Flaws ......

 Take The Brutally Honest Personality Test (no need to sign up in this site at the end, just ask for results)



> *Loner* (ISFP)...
> Ahh...the sweet serenity. The utter perfection of all creation. The wondrous beauty of nature. The sweet sparrow singing along in the great orchestra we call life...
> WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU? You're the type of person people always love to mock because they don't believe there's anyone ACTUALLY like you. Do realise that you ostracise people with your behaviour or is it all subconscious? You're so quiet and reserved it's almost impossible to get to know you well, and when someone finally does, all you want to talk about is grace and beauty and harmony!...
> read more
> ...


----------

